# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Αλλοιώσεις, γκάφες και σφάλματα σε διαφημιστικά έντυπα πλοίων ακτοπλοΐας

## Νάξος

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να πικάρουμε τις λογής λογής ματσαράγκες που έχουν σκαρφιστεί κατά καιρούς οι διάφοροι πλοιοκτήτες και γενικώς οι άνθρωποι του χώρου για να επικαιροποιήσουν ή να κάνουν ελκυστικότερη την διαφήμιση του πλοίου ή των πλοίων που προβάλλουν μέσα από μία μπροσούρα. Εδώ θα είναι ο χώρος που θα εντοπίζουμε λάθη, εκούσια ή ακούσια, και επεμβάσεις σε φωτογραφίες ή κείμενα με την προσδοκία ότι θα είμαστε πιπεράτοι στην ιδιοτέλεια και σκοπιμότητα (ματζιριά, πονηριά, μαϊμουδιά) και επιεικείς στην ανθρώπινη παράλειψη και την απροσεξία! Σε καμιά περίπτωση ο σκοπός του θέματος δεν είναι η ειρωνεία, αλλά η δημιουργία μιας ωραίας ατμόσφαιρας (βλέπε Ντίνος Ηλιόπουλος στον «Ατσίδα»), μιας ευχάριστης νότας βρε αδερφέ στο φόρουμ που ούτως ή άλλως γεμίζει με ενδιαφέρον ατελείωτες ώρες από τον χρόνο μας. Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν.

Την αφορμή για αυτό το θέμα μου την έδωσε αυτό το άρθρο του αγαπητού *vinman*: 

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...1&postcount=71

Ακολούθησε σχετική συζήτηση, εδώ:

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=23206&page=8

Λίγο μέρες πριν από το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, ο αγαπητός μας vinman είχε ανεβάσει σε ανύποπτο χρόνο ένα ιστορικό φυλλάδιο της ΑΝΕΚ, το οποίο δεν είχε υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου. Να το φυλλάδιο,

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...&postcount=326

Το άγρυπνο και έμπειρο μάτι όμως του *parsocayak* εντόπισε το σφάλμα και με ειδοποίησε. 
Πού είναι τα σφάλματα λοιπόν;

Στην περίπτωση του Πάρος, η φωτογραφία του έχει υποστεί ηλεκτρονική επεξεργασία από τον γραφίστα με το καράβι να είναι «φωτογραφημένο» όχι με τα νέα του σινιάλα, αλλά με τα προγενέστερα (της Αρκάντια) τα οποία έχουν «αφαιρεθεί», αλλά όχι πλήρως. Διακρίνεται εύκολα το ηλεκτρονικό σβήσιμο τους καθώς και η μία απομένουσα από τις δύο διαμήκεις ρίγες του παλαιού σινιάλου. Δίπλα από το φυλλάδιο, στη μορφή που το ανέβασα (συνημμένο 1) υπάρχει μία φωτογραφία με το Πάρος του μέλος του nautilia *parianos* με τα σινιάλα «πριν» (της Αρκάντια) και κάτω δύο του μέλους *a.molos* με τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη στην τελική τους μορφή, για ευκολότερη αντιπαραβολή.

Στην περίπτωση του φυλλαδίου της ΑΝΕΚ, διακρίνεται στο τέλος, κάτω κάτω, ένα θαυμάσιο πρυμνιό κατάστρωμα, το οποίο φυσικά δεν ανήκει στον Κύδωνα της ΑΝΕΚ, ούτε και σε άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας, αλλά στο Νάξος της τότε Ανώνυμης Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Νάξου (δεύτερο συνημμένο).

Η τρίτη περίπτωση, αρκετά ξεκαρδιστική, προέρχεται από σάρωση φυλλαδίου της GAN ferries που έχω στο αρχείο μου. Εδώ το Μιλένα (τρίτο συνημμένο) εμφανίζεται και ως Μιλένα (κανονικά), αλλά και ως Νταλιάνα εκμεταλλευόμενο την ομοιότητα με το δίδυμο αδερφάκι του. Υπόσχομαι, για να μην φανώ είρων και αντιπαθητικός, να ανεβάσω την φωτογραφία του Μιλένα σύντομα στο σχετικό άρθρο και να την αφιερώσω στους φίλους του. Εξάλλου το βαπόρι δεν φταίει σε τίποτε, σωστά; 

Καλή διασκέδαση!

Πηγές φωτογραφιών
Για το αρχείο του Πάρος που ανεβάστηκε, δανείστηκα δύο φωτογραφίες του a.molos και μία του parianos, αμφότεροι μέλοι του φόρουμ.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//attach...0&d=1213192860
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//attach...6&d=1205700144
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//attach...6&d=1205784232

----------


## vinman

Καλά,φίλε Νάξος είσαι απίστευτος με το θέμα που άνοιξες..!!!!
Θα έχει πολύ γέλιο.. :Very Happy: 
Το απόγευμα θα αρχίσω να ανεβάζω απο τις μπροσούρες που έχω στο αρχείο μου όλες τις παραποιημένες/αλοιωμένες φωτογραφίες που υπάρχουν..!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν καραβολάτρες και βλέπουν τις γαργαλιστικές ομοιότητες των πλοίων στις μπροσούρες... Μπακαλίστικο ρετουσάρισμα της χρυσής δεκαετίας των 80ς. Υπάρχει υλικό για πολύ γέλιο. Για παράδειγμα είχα *ανεβάσει* παλιότερα φωτογραφία του King Minos με το όνομα του Καζαντζάκης... Υπάρχουν μαργαριτάρια που θα μας προσφέρουν σπαρταριστό γέλιο με το &#171;Retousarismashop &#174;&#187;

----------


## vinman

> Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν καραβολάτρες και βλέπουν τις γαργαλιστικές ομοιότητες των πλοίων στις μπροσούρες... Μπακαλίστικο ρετουσάρισμα της χρυσής δεκαετίας των 80ς. Υπάρχει υλικό για πολύ γέλιο. Για παράδειγμα είχα *ανεβάσει* παλιότερα φωτογραφία του King Minos με το όνομα του Καζαντζάκης... Υπάρχουν μαργαριτάρια που θα μας προσφέρουν σπαρταριστό γέλιο με το «Retousarismashop &reg;»


Το συγκεκριμένο ''πείραγμα''φίλε Νίκο είναι όντως μπακαλίστικο!!
Λές και το έχει γράψει κάποιος με το χέρι... :Very Happy: 
Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω,όντως θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Αυτό το είχα ανεβάσει μόλις χθές στο θέμα του Ionian Glory!
Το Σ στην τσιμινιέρα έχει προστεθεί απο κάποιο χέρι,και στην πλώρη φαίνεται σχεδόν καθαρά ότι δεν γράφει Ιόνιαν Γκλόρυ.
Επίσης όπως είχε παρατηρήσει και ο φίλος Νάξος,το λιμάνι δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με κάποιο απο τα δικά μας.
Η φωτογραφία είναι απο την μπροσούρα της Strintzis Lines του '82-'83!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17407

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ σωστοί όπως επίσης πολύ καλό το new thread. Έχουμε να δούμε πάλι πράγματα και θαύματα. Vinman, θα κάνεις upload το γκαφο-υλικό πρίν ή μετά το σβήσιμο της τούρτας???? Τις ευχές τις έχω γράψει στα "Εκτός Θέματος".....

----------


## Leo

Μην τον τσιγκλίζετε σήμερα....θα το ευχαριστηθεί ό ιδος με τα αγαπημένα του πρόσωπα και θα χαλαρώσουμε κι εμείς. Να κοιμηθούμε μια βραδιά χωρίς λεξοντανιλ και υπογλώσσια  :Very Happy: .

----------


## vinman

> Μην τον τσιγκίζετε σήμερα....θα το ευχαριστηθεί ό ιδος με τα αγαπημένα του πρόσωπα και θα χαλαρώσουμε κι εμείς. Να κοιμηθούμε μια βραδιά χωρίς λεξοντανιλ και υπογλώσσια .


 
Tα αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα θα με χαρούν το Σάββατο!!!
Σήμερα μόνο η γυναίκα μου...και εσείς κατά διαστήματα... :Very Happy: 
Οπότε ετοιμάστε και κάνα υπογλώσσιο καλού κακού...:lol:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Leo, να κοιμηθούμε και ένα βράδυ και μεις ήσυχοι.

----------


## Haddock

Για να τιμήσουμε και το Retousarismashop™ της Nomicos Lines, *εδώ* ο Ελληνίς είχε δημοσιεύσει πλάνο του Αιγεύς με τσιμινιέρες τσόντα από άλλο πλανήτη. Αυτό κι αν είναι διαφημιστικό τρυκ του, κατά τ' άλλα, υπέροχου σινιάλου των Αφών Νομικού.

----------


## vinman

Απο την μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ του 1992,ο Βενιζέλος πρίν ''γίνει Βενιζέλος''.....!!!!!!!



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17489

----------


## vinman

Μπροσούρα Μινωικών 1991...
Προσέξτε στο οπισθόφυλλο τον χάρτη της Ελλάδας...
Απο τις μεγάλες γκάφες....
Που είναι ο Έβρος???


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17495

----------


## Chris_Chania

Καλησπερα παιδια, συμφωνω κ εγω μαζι σας οτι το συγκεκριμενο thread :lol:θα βγαλει αρκετο γελιο...εχω αρκετα διαφημιστικα φυλλαδια απο ΑΝΕΚ κ Μινωικές...κ εχουν μεσα αρκετα μαργαριταρια...θα τα σκαναρω κ τις επομενες μερες θα τα απολαυσετε:lol:

----------


## sea_serenade

Έλα τώρα μωρέ Vinman, τι θα πει που είναι ο Έβρος??? Τον κάναμε δώρο στη γειτονική χώρα, αφού είμαστε large τύποι...... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Συνταγή για ένα πετυχημένο Φαιστός...
Παίρνουμε μία φωτογραφία του Κνωσσός απο αέρος...
Σκουρένουμε λίγο τη θάλασσα χωρίς όμως να χαλάσουμε τα απόνερα...
Γράφουμε στο πλάι Φαιστός...
Δεν χαλάμε το πτερύγιο της τσιμινιέρας...
Δεν αφαιρούμε τη μία βάρκα...
 ....αφαιρούμε όμως τα σημαιάκια,έτσι για αλλαγή...
Καλή σας όρεξη,απο το φυλλάδιο του 1987!!!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17498

----------


## Haddock

Το &#171;αχτύπητο δίδυμο&#187; της ΔΑΝΕ ξαναχτυπά! 

Ας πάμε στα μπακαλομαγειρέματα του Ιαλυσσός και Κάμιρος εν έτει 1991... Μας τα χάλασε το lift την ώρα του ψεκασμού, έτσι το όνομα στο Κάμιρος βγήκε λίγο στραβό. Το καλό είναι ότι μόλις ανέβει δεξαμενή θα το βάψουν με αλφάδι...

----------


## Νάξος

Καλώς ήρθες chris_Chania στην παρέα! Φίλε Μάνο έγραπσες πάλι με τα ωραία που ανέβασες. Συμφωνώ με όσα γράφεις μαζύ σου κι επαυξάνω. Στο Κνωσσός/Φαιστός μάλιστα ενώ έχουν κρατήσει τα ίδια απόνερα τους έχουν κάνει ένα μικρό μπαλαμουτάκι.
Στην κυριολεξία «θολώσαν τα νερά». Μάλιστα, το μπαλαμουτάκι που ανέφερα πριν έπεσε στον αφρό των απόνερων.  Όσο για το χάρτη θα ήταν καλό να γνωρίσουμε τον δάσκαλο που είχανε στην Γεωγραφία...

Εκεί στις Μινωϊκές είχανε επίσης πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού. Τους έρχεται ο Μίνως στο δρόμο, αλλά δεν έχουνε φωτογραφία του. Βαφτίζουνε το Ελ Γκρέκο Μίνως. Έρχεται το Μίνως, αλλά ο Καζαντζάκης είναι καθοδόν. Κανένα πρόβλημα, βαφτίζεται ο Μίνως, Καζατζάκης.

Ionian Glory: με σινιάλο «Σ» και στη Νορμανδία!

Μάνο, η αδερφούλα σου θα έκανε καλλίτερο ρετουσάρισμα αν είχε το 88 ένα mac και το photoshop...
Νικόλα, πάντα άγρυπνος. Πάντα μάχιμος. Αθάνατη δεκαετία 80... 

Τελικά το καλλίτερο τρυκ το έκανε ο Νομικός. Πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία σε ναυπηγικό σχέδιο με διαφάνεια και ραπιντογράφο (Rotring ή Staedtler) έχουμε τέτοια χρωματιστή γραφιστική πινελιά. Αν δε, είχαμε και λίγο πρασινάκι ή λίγο κίτρινο τότε τύφλα να έχουν οι οθόνες RGB και οι CMYK εκτυπωτές. Ο Νομικός πάντα νοικοκύρης στα βαπόρια του κράτησε την ίδια συνέπεια και στο φυλλάδιο.

Συμφωνώ με το Νίκο. Προσωπικώς, τα ωραιότερα σινιάλα σε φουγάρα πλοίου που ανήκει σε εφοπλιστή (μου άρεσαν της ΑΝΤΕΣΙ, της ΑΝΕΝ, της ΝΕΛ, αλλά αυτά τότε ήταν σινιάλα εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης).

----------


## vinman

> Μάνο, η αδερφούλα σου θα έκανε καλλίτερο ρετουσάρισμα αν είχε το 88 ένα mac και το photoshop...


Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να το κάνει... :Very Happy: 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι το επάγγελμα της είναι γραφίστρια..:lol:

----------


## Νάξος

Με αφορμή την φωτογραφία του Πάρος από το φυλλάδιο του 1986 της τότε Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας ο vinman, &#171;εμπλουτίζουμε&#187; το σχετικό θέμα, αλιεύοντας ουκ ολίγα μαργαριτάρια. Σε αυτό το φυλλάδιο δεν υπάρχει κάποια &#171;παγαποντιά&#187; από κάποιον μπαγάσα πλοιοκτήτη, ωστόσο είναι δείγμα του τί μπορεί να κάνει ένας άνθρωπος ή μία ομάδα ανθρώπων όταν δεν αγαπάνε την δουλειά τους και όταν την κάνουνε κατά τα νεοελληνικά δημοσιοϋπαλληλικά ειωθότα.

Πρώτα απ' όλα ο υπεύθυνος δεν έχει κσεκαθαρίσει σε ποιούς απευθύνεται. Οι συντετμημένοι όροι &#171;GRT&#187; (gross tonnage-μεικτό βάρος του πλοίου) και &#171;LOA&#187; (length overall, καθολικό μήκος) γίνοναι αντιληπτοί από τον τεχνικό κυρίως κόσμο. Δεύτερον: ο όρος &#171;velocity&#187; εν προκειμένω είναι αδόκιμος. Ναι μεν σημαίνει &#171;ταχύτητα&#187;, ταχύτητα όμως ως &#171;διάνυσμα&#187;. Είναι λέξη που σε αγγλόφωνες χώρες παίζει μόνο σε λυκιακές και πανεπιστημιακές αίθουσες σε ώρα διδασκαλίας της Φυσικής. Είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον οι μηχανικοί και οι φυσικοί και κατά κανόνα σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Εδώ απλά έπρεπε να υπάρχει η λέξη &#171;speed&#187;. Ομοίως και στο &#171;machinery&#187;. Σαφώς πιο δόκιμος όρος ο &#171;engines&#187;. Παρεπιπτόντως η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία των μηχανών λέγεται &#171;Stork Werkspoor&#187; και όχι &#171;Stork Werksporr&#187;. Τέλος, &#171;trunk&#187; αγγλοσακσωνιστί σημαίνει &#171;κορμός&#187; (δέντρου λ.χ). Εδώ ο ποιητής εννοούσε ασφαλώς τα καμιόνια, τα φορτηγά οχήματα, δηλαδή τα &#171;trucks&#187;. 

Θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω αυτόν που συνέταξε το κείμενο, αλλά κυρίως αυτόν που το επιθεώρησε και  έδωσε την έγκριση να τυπωθούν αυτά τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια που απευθύνθηκαν στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο με τα φράγκα του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου. Ένα μικρό δείγμα από το Arpa-Cola ™  της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας άλεφ-έπσιλον. Η τσαπατσουλιά στο μεγαλείο της και &#171;παρά πόδα&#187;. Αρμ. 

* το Arpa–Cola είναι σήμα κατατεθέν της φυλής μας στην Ελλάδα και διεθνώς.

----------


## vinman

Και ένα ''φάουλ'' της τότε Hellas Ferries με το φυλλάδιο για τα δρομολόγια του Φαίδρα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.
Βλέπουμε ολοκάθαρα ότι τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας έχουν προστεθεί στην φωτογραφία του πλοίου με κομπιουτερίστικο τρόπο!!
Επίσης στο πλοίο παραμένει η σημαία της Ε.Ε.original απο τις Μινωικές,ενώ η Hellas ferries είχε διαφορετικό σχέδιο στα πλοία της!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19832

----------


## laz94

Πολύ έξυπνη η ιδέα δημιουργίας του θέματος αυτού!!!! :Wink: 
Ορίστε και η Ανθή Μαρίνα! Σε διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο! Κουκλί! Υπαρχουν όμως σημεία που δείχνουν την επέμβαση φωτομοντάζ:
1)Τα απόνερα
2)Λείπει το όνομα (Μάλλον δεν είχαν βρει νονό :Very Happy: )
3)Λείπει η αλίσίδα με τις λάμπες που ξεκινά από την πρυμη και καταλήγει στην πλώρη.....(δεν ξερω πως την λένε :Confused: )
4)Λείπει η σημαιούλα στην πλώρη
_5)Ειναι πεντακάθαρο εξωτερικά._

_(τετοια φώτο υπάρχει και σε διάφορα τεύχη του Εφοπλιστή - εκεί φαίνεται καλύτερα. Τώρα ίσως έχει αλιωθει λόγο της σάρωσης)_

_Ορίστε.........._

----------


## vinman

> Συνταγή για ένα πετυχημένο Φαιστός...
> Παίρνουμε μία φωτογραφία του Κνωσσός απο αέρος...
> Σκουρένουμε λίγο τη θάλασσα χωρίς όμως να χαλάσουμε τα απόνερα...
> Γράφουμε στο πλάι Φαιστός...
> Δεν χαλάμε το πτερύγιο της τσιμινιέρας...
> Δεν αφαιρούμε τη μία βάρκα...
> ....αφαιρούμε όμως τα σημαιάκια,έτσι για αλλαγή...
> Καλή σας όρεξη,απο το φυλλάδιο του 1987!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Η ίδια γκάφα με το Φαιστός σε μεγαλύτερες και πιο χορταστικές φωτογραφίες απο το συμπληρωματικό φυλλάδιο του 1986 που είχαν βγάλει οι Μινωικές για τις γραμμές του εσωτερικού επι το πλείστον...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20846

----------


## kastro

Εννοείς ότι έχουν βάλει δύο φορές το Κνωσσός;

----------


## vinman

> Εννοείς ότι έχουν βάλει δύο φορές το Κνωσσός;


Ακριβώς αυτό...

----------


## Νάξος

Ούτε σε ναυτικά γυμνάσια δεν βλέπεις τέτοιες νηοπομπές! Μάνο σκίζεις.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Και οι..πρωτοπορίες της ΑΝΕΚ στα φυλλάδια της συνεχίζονται... 
Στο πρώτο attachment (έντυπο ΑΝΕΚ 2001) μπορείτε...να καμαρώσετε το..Olympic Spirit να ταξιδεύει πλάι στο αδερφάκι του...άσχετα αν δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ με το όνομα αυτό...:lol:...ο νονός μάλλον ήταν αναποφάσιστος ανάμεσα στο 'Olympic' και στο 'Hellenic' (ας όψονται οι Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες...)
Στο δεύτερο attachment (έντυπο ΑΝΕΚ 2002) μπορείτε να καμαρώσετε ένα..μικρό θαύμα!! Σας παρουσιάζω λοιπόν το αδερφάκι των Κρήτη 1 και 2 με όνομα...ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ...μη μου πείτε οτι το ξέρατε, ε?ε?ε?:lol:. Τελικά η ΑΝΕΚ έχει βρεί ένα ..γρήγορο τρόπο να κάνει μετασκευή σε κάποια πλοία της μέσα απο τα φυλλάδια της...άλλο πλοίο έγινε κυριολεκτικά;-)

----------


## Chris_Chania

Και για να μην μείνουν παραπονούμενες οι Μινωικές, ορίστε και μια ..πρωτότυπη αν μη τι άλλο φωτογραφία του Ερωτόκριτου, απο το φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών Γραμμων του 92 όταν διαφήμιζαν το καινούριο απόκτημα τους. Το βαψίμο βέβαια μέσω υπολογιστή δεν τους πέτυχε κ πολύ...ειδικά στην τσιμινιέρα έχουν κάνει..φανταστική δουλειά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Το  φαινόμενο  δεν  είναι  μόνο  Ελληνικό,  δείτε  τι  έκαναν  και  οι  Ιταλοί  με  το  διαφημιστικό  τους  φυλλάδιο  μόλις  αγόρασαν  το  καράβι  από  την  Ελλάδα.

Fast Ferries0001.jpg

Fast Ferries0002.jpg

----------


## .voyager

> Στο πρώτο attachment (έντυπο ΑΝΕΚ 2001) μπορείτε...να καμαρώσετε το..Olympic Spirit να ταξιδεύει πλάι στο αδερφάκι του...άσχετα αν δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ με το όνομα αυτό...:lol:...ο νονός μάλλον ήταν αναποφάσιστος ανάμεσα στο 'Olympic' και στο 'Hellenic' (ας όψονται οι Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες...)


Chris, στο θέμα του Hellenic Spirit έχουμε αναφέρει τι "παίχτηκε" με την ονομασία το πλοίου. Οlympic θα ήταν όντως το 1ο συνθετικό του ονόματός του.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Συμφωνω φίλε voyager, το ξέρω το 'story' του ονόματος, γι αυτο έβαλα και στην παρένθεση τους 'ολυμπιακους αγώνες', ήταν η αιτία για την αλλαγή του ονόματος του πλοίου, απλα η ΑΝΕΚ ήταν μάλλον βιαστική στο να παρουσιασει το ονομα 'Olympic spirit'. Σε κάθε περίπτωση παντως ότι έγινε έγινε, κ νομιζω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις κ εσυ φίλε ότι το τελικό όνομα του πλοίου είναι πολύ όμορφο..κ ελληνικο :Smile: .

----------


## Ellinis

> Το φαινόμενο δεν είναι μόνο Ελληνικό, δείτε τι έκαναν και οι Ιταλοί με το διαφημιστικό τους φυλλάδιο μόλις αγόρασαν το καράβι από την Ελλάδα.


Τουλάχιστον οι Μινωϊκές μοντάρανε και τα σινιάλα τους, ενώ οι Ιταλοί αφήσαν αυτά του Πολέμη.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gikasd

Kalo pedia

----------

